# Carb swap, linkage question



## Charlescady (Dec 13, 2015)

I know these are common swaps, but I cannot find anyone that has detailed the process.

I am swapping out my 2bbl for an Edelbrock 4bbl. What brackets, linkages do I need?

I'm also sappin out my HT300 for a TH350. Is there a kick down cable that I'll need to worry about.

Thanks!


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

"...for a TH350. Is there a kick down cable that I'll need to worry about..."

Yep, the TH350 has a kickdown cable. So, if you want the kickdown function to work, you'll have to rig up the cable. I've never used an E-carb. So, I don't know exactly what type of linkage they have. But since they are used on other GM vehicles which use a TH350, I'll assume they do have the kickdown cable provision either as standard equipment or an optional add on. 

I haven't found a pic of an E-carb on a Pontiac engine, with a TH350 kickdown cable hooked up. But I did find one of a 350 Chevy. It shows how the cable hooks to the E-carb. And I've also posted a pic of a late '70's Pontiac showing the throttle and kickdown cables and brackets and how they hook up to a Q-jet. If the cables are not long enuff, Edelbrock has a cable extension kit, which should allow the cables to be hooked up to the E-carb. 

Edelbrock 8012 Performer Series Throttle Automatic Trans Cable Extension Kit | eBay

Ebay has a large assortment of Pontiac throttle cable brackets. You should be able to find something that will help to rig up your E-carb. 

pontiac throttle bracket | eBay


----------



## Charlescady (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

